# The furture is looking good



## orchid527 (Mar 19, 2017)

Was watering these little fellows today and having happy thoughts about the future, even though it will be at least 2 years, and perhaps as long as 10 years, before I see them bloom. The compots have about 300 seedlings representing 16 different crosses. I grow them under lights in a nursery room for the first year. Mike


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 19, 2017)

Looking great!!! How exciting!
What are some of those with mottled leaves?


----------



## Justin (Mar 19, 2017)

Awesome


----------



## abax (Mar 20, 2017)

Happy looking babies and a very nice nursery.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2017)

Stop teasing us. What did you get?


----------



## orchid527 (Mar 20, 2017)

Eric, I think I posted all of these as they were purchased. I just thought it would be interesting to see them assembled in one place. 

Neil, the spotted one is a venustum. Sorry, but there is only one parvi hybrid in the group. That is the roth x hang, and I already have a note to contact you when they are big enough to ship.

Mike


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 20, 2017)

Great! Thank you!


----------

